# Bad Breeding Season. . .



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

I was talking to a couple other pigeon guys and it seems like most everyone around here has not had a good year of breeding. My show rollers had no babies and I decided to call it quits because they are molting, and my mentor who has 150 birds only had only a few babies. Another Homer guy said it hasn't been great for him either. I was wondering if anyone else has been having similar problems or patterns. The weather was really weird this year, it didn't get warm for the longest time and now that it has it's about 95. Anyway, just throwing out some ideas.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

don't understand that......we have raised about 65 babies this year. of course we raise in Jan, Feb and March. Didn't have any deaths and only 4 clear eggs that I can remember out of young pairs of breeders.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Iv'e had a good year of breeding.Already stopped for the year.Gave away a few extras.Don't really live that far from u.Indy;Cinci.Good luck with your birds.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Good Season*

For me. Lots of babies. Just under 30 rollers. And 20 West of England Tumblers. 10 Fantails. There is also some accidents. Everything takes time and learning.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

*Best year yet.*

I am sorry to hear you have had a bad year producing show rollers.
I have had the most productive year yet for my colored homers. I bought 80 bands and I need to order more as I will probably run out next week.
Keith C.


----------



## pigeonpeddler (Jul 13, 2005)

*Excellent Year!*

I banded over 200 birds and need to order 100 more. Give or take few birds die now and then. Possibly due to the diet and medication that might be part of the problem. My guess only.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PapaPigeon said:


> I was talking to a couple other pigeon guys and it seems like most everyone around here has not had a good year of breeding. My show rollers had no babies and I decided to call it quits because they are molting, and my mentor who has 150 birds only had only a few babies. Another Homer guy said it hasn't been great for him either. I was wondering if anyone else has been having similar problems or patterns. The weather was really weird this year, it didn't get warm for the longest time and now that it has it's about 95. Anyway, just throwing out some ideas.



I'm sorry to hear about your breeding season.

You might want to read the thread "PROBLEM" and see if the birds are getting enough protein in their seed mix (18%), it is crucial for breeding and healthy thriving youngsters. Just a thought....

Treesa


----------

